# James River Insurance Claim Experience so far.....question



## Uber_Fonz (May 29, 2017)

I was hit by a hit and run driver a few days ago, who was obviously drunk or seriously misled. The accident was a sideswipe at 40-50 mph with a rider in the vehicle. It was a minor accident as I was able to stop the car and give the other driver time to show up as me and the (awesome) rider inspected the damage. He climbed back in the car and we finished the ride. He reported the accident to Uber as did I and I started the insurance claim procedure (pics, current policy, etc..). Afterwards I was contacted by the adjustor, who was kind as she asked many questions about the experience/incident, told me about the 1000 deductible, and told me to pick a body shop and get back to him/her. I sent an email today and told her I'd be taking the car in on Monday (today is thursday), since the body shop of choice is filled till then. I received no response, which worried me. I have no idea what to do next or how long this process will take. It has been only 3 days since the accident, which happened at night and so far everything has been incredible with the service, etc. However, I noticed that not everyone feels that way about this particular insurance company. Will anyone with experience with something similar or the same please comment and tell me what they did next or what I should do? In my worst case scenario, I am unable to make money for a month or more.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Uber_Fonz said:


> I was hit by a hit and run driver a few days ago, who was obviously drunk or seriously misled. The accident was a sideswipe at 40-50 mph with a rider in the vehicle. It was a minor accident as I was able to stop the car and give the other driver time to show up as me and the (awesome) rider inspected the damage. He climbed back in the car and we finished the ride. He reported the accident to Uber as did I and I started the insurance claim procedure (pics, current policy, etc..). Afterwards I was contacted by the adjustor, who was kind as she asked many questions about the experience/incident, told me about the 1000 deductible, and told me to pick a body shop and get back to him/her. I sent an email today and told her I'd be taking the car in on Monday (today is thursday), since the body shop of choice is filled till then. I received no response, which worried me. I have no idea what to do next or how long this process will take. It has been only 3 days since the accident, which happened at night and so far everything has been incredible with the service, etc. However, I noticed that not everyone feels that way about this particular insurance company. Will anyone with experience with something similar or the same please comment and tell me what they did next or what I should do? In my worst case scenario, I am unable to make money for a month or more.


You are better communicating with a Greenlight Hub, because this remote shit aint no joke!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You just crossed over into the dark side of driving for uber.

On top of having to pay $1,000 out of pocket yes you are indeed out of work until yours gets fixed. You can't do uber/lyft in a standard rental car. You can theoretically go through the rental companies to get a car short term, however the rental rates for those are so excedingly high that in all except the top markets you will do terribly with them.

On a good day, with a reputable company who is working well with the body shop ... these insurance problems take two weeks to sort out and get your car fixed and get you back on the road,

When communications break down the sky is the limit to how long it's going to take.

There are stories of checks getting lost in the mail for weeks keeping the owner out of the car that is fixed while the shop is waiting for payment, after the driver pays $1,000 out of pocket to get the work done.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Just go ahead and tell your personal insurance company what you did and what you were doing when it happened and watch how fast you get canceled and your claim gets denied. This is just another example of how uber screws the drivers every which way they can. You are up to Creek, and that thousand dollar deductible is not going to be enough to buy new paddles . Maybe you should have done your homework and realize that you cannot use a personal vehicle for commercial use like your policy tells you. I hope you get screwed,glued and tattooed because you deserve it. But look on the bright side, one of these very intelligent Uber drivers who can't find a real job is going to give you some real advice that is going to be real good and helping you out. Next time try drivers for Pizza Hut or Domino's. If you lay down with the dogs you're going to wake up with the fleas. And just a quick heads up after you get your cancellation the only Insurance you will be able to obtain will be called High Risk insurance. That starts at about $1,700 a year. How does Uber look to you now?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Taxi tony said:


> This is just another example of how uber screws the drivers every which way they can. You are up to Creek, and that thousand dollar deductible is not going to be enough to buy new paddles . Maybe you should have done your homework and realize that you cannot use a personal vehicle for commercial use like your policy tells you.


Interesting, first you say it is Uber's fault and then you say it is the OPs fault. Can't have it both ways.

Exactly how is this Uber's fault? Is it their fault that thousands of drivers across the US have tried to make an easy buck without fully reading and researching and NOT being properly prepared?


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

Uber_Fonz said:


> I was hit by a hit and run driver a few days ago, who was obviously drunk or seriously misled. The accident was a sideswipe at 40-50 mph with a rider in the vehicle. It was a minor accident as I was able to stop the car and give the other driver time to show up as me and the (awesome) rider inspected the damage. He climbed back in the car and we finished the ride. He reported the accident to Uber as did I and I started the insurance claim procedure (pics, current policy, etc..). Afterwards I was contacted by the adjustor, who was kind as she asked many questions about the experience/incident, told me about the 1000 deductible, and told me to pick a body shop and get back to him/her. I sent an email today and told her I'd be taking the car in on Monday (today is thursday), since the body shop of choice is filled till then. I received no response, which worried me. I have no idea what to do next or how long this process will take. It has been only 3 days since the accident, which happened at night and so far everything has been incredible with the service, etc. However, I noticed that not everyone feels that way about this particular insurance company. Will anyone with experience with something similar or the same please comment and tell me what they did next or what I should do? In my worst case scenario, I am unable to make money for a month or more.


Dear Patsie, you didn't spring for rideshare insurance, did you. Look up "patsie " in a dictionary.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Interesting, first you say it is Uber's fault and then you say it is the OPs fault. Can't have it both ways.
> 
> Exactly how is this Uber's fault? Is it their fault that thousands of drivers across the US have tried to make an easy buck without fully reading and researching and NOT being properly prepared?


Its uber's fault cause they let people drive for them knowing there are massive holes in their insurance.

You think uber doesn't know?

They don't care.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Its uber's fault cause they let people drive for them knowing there are massive holes in their insurance.


So, by your reasoning, it is California's fault that I have to carry uninsured/underinsured insurance because California only requires a $30,000 personal auto insurance liability policy?

So the mayor of San Francisco should be held personally responsible for the death of the person hit and killed by a bullet shot by a 7 time convicted felon because he did not want him handed over to federal authorities so that he could be deported?

So by your reasoning, a homeowner that signed a mortgage that included a doubling of the interest rate down the road should not be accountable for his failure to fully read and understand the terms of the legal binding document he was signing?

And exactly what holes are there that you are referring to? I see none. Uber is clearly and fully covering liability (upto stated limits as with ALL insurance) as legally, morally and ethically required for an Independent Contractor.

Wake up, get off your duff, and face reality. It is called personal responsibility.

Any body who signs up to be an Uber driver WITHOUT fully reading and understanding all of the terms and conditions including insurance is solely and completely responsible for his own failure and problems.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> So, by your reasoning, it is California's fault that I have to carry uninsured/underinsured insurance because California only requires a $30,000 personal auto insurance liability policy?
> 
> So the mayor of San Francisco should be held personally responsible for the death of the person hit and killed by a bullet shot by a 7 time convicted felon because he did not want him handed over to federal authorities so that he could be deported?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's uber's fault...

Ultimately the OPS insurance switched off the moment the customer got into the car, uber is choosing not to cover the damage because of a loophole they _*deliberately*_ put into their insurance policy. Ultimately... the Ops insurance doesn't matter once they pick up a customer cause there's no way any insurance company will cover anything once the car is used for-hire. It only matters to uber cause it gives them extra large holes that they can screw drivers over with.

It comes down to uber being creative on the legal side to save money and screw people like the OP over.
*There is no reason for uber to provide different levels of coverage depending on their personal insurance policy THAT ISN'T EVEN IN EFFECT DURING A RIDE!*


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> So, by your reasoning, it is California's fault that I have to carry uninsured/underinsured insurance because California only requires a $30,000 personal auto insurance liability policy?
> 
> So the mayor of San Francisco should be held personally responsible for the death of the person hit and killed by a bullet shot by a 7 time convicted felon because he did not want him handed over to federal authorities so that he could be deported?
> 
> So by your reasoning, a homeowner that signed a mortgage that included a doubling of the interest rate down the road should not be accountable for his failure to fully read and understand the terms of the legal binding document he was signing?


Yes, yes, and no (in that order).

And that third one is a double negative, so I'm saying yes, they should be held accountable.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Stevie the magic Unicorn, you are forgetting one very simple principle: Technically and Legally, once the OP used his personal vehicle covered by a personal auto insurance policy without any rideshare endorsement/rider, that policy became null and void. Period.

AND, technically and legally, WHEN not IF his personal auto insurance company finds out and cancels the policy, the second that policy is cancelled, he is no longer covered under any Uber provided insurance as well. Different states may vary, but that is the way it is in California.

In July of last year, my neighbor's friend (21 year old college student) was an Uber driver and on a ride with a Uber passenger when he hit a Mercedes. No injuries, but it was his fault. The Mercedes was owned and being driving by a lawyer. He hates Uber and Lyft. That lawyer also had the same insurance as the Uber driver's personal auto insurance. In the end, my neighbor's friend's personal auto insurance company (State Farm) canceled his policy effective 12:01 AM the day of the accident, meaning he had no insurance at the time of the accident. James River then said since he did not valid insurance on the vehicle on the day of the accident, their coverage was voided as well. Not only did he now have to pay every cent out of his own pocket to repair both cars, but he lost his drivers license as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Stevie the magic Unicorn, you are forgetting one very simple principle: Technically and Legally, once the OP used his personal vehicle covered by a personal auto insurance policy without any rideshare endorsement/rider, that policy became null and void. Period.
> 
> AND, technically and legally, WHEN not IF his personal auto insurance company finds out and cancels the policy, the second that policy is cancelled, he is no longer covered under any Uber provided insurance as well. Different states may vary, but that is the way it is in California.
> 
> In July of last year, my neighbor's friend (21 year old college student) was an Uber driver and on a ride with a Uber passenger when he hit a Mercedes. No injuries, but it was his fault. The Mercedes was owned and being driving by a lawyer. He hates Uber and Lyft. That lawyer also had the same insurance as the Uber driver's personal auto insurance. In the end, my neighbor's friend's personal auto insurance company (State Farm) canceled his policy effective 12:01 AM the day of the accident, meaning he had no insurance at the time of the accident. James River then said since he did not valid insurance on the vehicle on the day of the accident, their coverage was voided as well. Not only did he now have to pay every cent out of his own pocket to repair both cars, but he lost his drivers license as well.


He should sue than because liability while on a trip is not contingent.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

You guys are all morons if you think bickering over whatever the hell you think you are bickering about, will actually achieve anything.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> .... Not only did he now have to pay every cent out of his own pocket to repair both cars, but he lost his drivers license as well.


 How did he lose his driver license? Driving unlicensed commercial vehicle without proper license and/or endorsement? Driving without proper insurance? Negligent driving to cause the accident? Being fooled by the rideshare commercial?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Driving without required minimum insurance.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> Driving without required minimum insurance.


This can't be right!!! Isn't it rideshare company's responsibility to provide at least the minimum insurance ??? or the poor driver got punished for his dishonesty?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Stevie the magic Unicorn, you are forgetting one very simple principle: Technically and Legally, once the OP used his personal vehicle covered by a personal auto insurance policy without any rideshare endorsement/rider, that policy became null and void. Period.
> 
> AND, technically and legally, WHEN not IF his personal auto insurance company finds out and cancels the policy, the second that policy is cancelled, he is no longer covered under any Uber provided insurance as well. Different states may vary, but that is the way it is in California.
> 
> In July of last year, my neighbor's friend (21 year old college student) was an Uber driver and on a ride with a Uber passenger when he hit a Mercedes. No injuries, but it was his fault. The Mercedes was owned and being driving by a lawyer. He hates Uber and Lyft. That lawyer also had the same insurance as the Uber driver's personal auto insurance. In the end, my neighbor's friend's personal auto insurance company (State Farm) canceled his policy effective 12:01 AM the day of the accident, meaning he had no insurance at the time of the accident. James River then said since he did not valid insurance on the vehicle on the day of the accident, their coverage was voided as well. Not only did he now have to pay every cent out of his own pocket to repair both cars, but he lost his drivers license as well.


Yeah and if uber simply required rideshare insurance he would be covered by uber's policy.

Uber pulled a bait and switch on that poor kid. They approved him to drive with his insurance and he researched uber's insurance and decided that since it was legally good enough to cover him he should be fine.

But..

no..

He lost

Because uber lied to him when he signed up.



ntcindetroit said:


> This can't be right!!! Isn't it rideshare company's responsibility to provide at least the minimum insurance ??? or the poor driver got punished for his dishonesty?


Yes literally he did. His insurance got cut off retroactively and because he didn't have insurance uber sold him down the river to save a buck.

that should have been going to the news over that fiasco and uber screwing him.

They let him hang himself out to dry, period.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> This can't be right!!! Isn't it rideshare company's responsibility to provide at least the minimum insurance ??? or the poor driver got punished for his dishonesty?


You are confusing issues. The state of California Department of Motor Vehicles pulled his drivers license for driving without insurance. That is the law. Has nothing to do with rideshare or Uber or an accident or anything else.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Yeah and if uber simply required rideshare insurance he would be covered by uber's policy. Uber pulled a bait and switch on that poor kid. They approved him to drive with his insurance and he researched uber's insurance and decided that since it was legally good enough to cover him he should be fine. Because uber lied to him when he signed up.


You obviously do not believe in personal responsibility. So any further attempt to respond to you will be in vain. Good Bye.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> You are confusing issues. The state of California Department of Motor Vehicles pulled his drivers license for driving without insurance. That is the law. Has nothing to do with rideshare or Uber or an accident or anything else.


At least, Uber has a ready made rider to advertise to. Poor kid did not commit insurance fraud for doing a hustle, or did he?



> You obviously do not believe in personal responsibility. So any further attempt to respond to you will be in vain. Good Bye.


 How about corporate responsibility? Will Uber be kind enough at least to pay his ticket for driving w/o proper insurance?


----------

